# Kent Horse Fair



## Toffee44 (26 February 2010)

http://www.travellerstimes.org.uk/list.a...5f-6002e16a4b58

Was given some leaflets about this at Ashford Market. 

Just to let you know/be aware not sure how I feel about this one as its been kept a bit hush hush but the gypsys round me knew about it.


----------



## Toffee44 (26 February 2010)

Link to thread from Lounge 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/5385847/an/0/page/2#5385847

Also to add the flyer I received said cash on the day?!?!


----------



## Toffee44 (8 April 2010)

BUMP as its this weekend.


----------

